# Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht



## Ael (7. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde, 

ich würde mir gerne ein Boot zulegen, habe jetzt einen Termin zur Besichtigung, hier mal die Beschreibung zum Boot


mit Trailer (TÜV bis 08/2016) und
70 PS-Aussenborder Evinrude (VRO) - 3-Zylinder mit Powertrimm; E-Schaltung
plus 2 Ersatzschrauben und Reparaturanleitung 50-70 PS Johnson/Evinrude (ausgedruckt & als Pdf-Datei)
- sofort einsatzbereit -
Boot wurde von mir komplett überholt (bis auf wenige Restarbeiten alles top)
Suchwörter: Sportboot, Kajütboot, Kabinenboot

Techn.-Daten:
Baujahr Boot:	unbekannt
Länge:	ca. 5,18 m / 16,99 fuss
Breite:	ca. 2,08 m
Max. Tiefgang:	ca. 0,40 m
Zustand:	gut
Material Rumpf:	GFK
Kabinen:	1 (2 Bett)
Tankinhalt:	75 Liter (50,00 l (1 Jahr alt) plus 25,00 l Reserve (kann im Boot umgepumpt werden)
Trailer:	vorhanden (TÜV bis 08/2016
Motor:	Evinrude (VRO (BE70TLCE)) – 70 PS; 3-Zylinder 2 Takt m. Powertrimm; Langschaft - Bj: 1989);
Gewicht Boot:	ca. 510 kg

Ausstattung:
●	Zusätzl. Trimmklappen (nicht elektr. verstellbar)
●	Echolot zur Tiefenanzeige
●	Schalttafel für die Elektronik (Elekronik wurde komplett neu überholt)
●	Anschluss für 2. Batterie
●	Batterietrennrelais (Cyrix-ct - Zuschaltung 2. Batterie)
●	Tank- & Spannungsanzeige
●	Drehzal & Trimmanzeige für Motor
●	50 l Tank und 30 l Reservetank
●	Badeleiter (schnell demontierbar)
●	“Angelrutenhalterung” (schnell demontierbar)
●	Fender und Leinen bzw. Festmacher
●	Kabine innen isoliert (
●	Innenbeleuchtung 12 V
●	Toilette (neu/unbenutzt-Porta Potti)
●	1 Rettungsring
●	1 Rettungsweste
●	Feuerlöscher
●	Elektroseilwinde SW 12/900 E - gebe ich dazu (gebraucht gekauft; unktioniert - wurde von mir jedoch noch nicht am Boot verwendet)

Kurzbeschreibung:
Das Boot wurde in den letzten 3 Jahren von mir in Holland ausschließlich als Ausflugs- und Angelboot genutzt und ist für die Nutzung eines zusätzlichen Elektromotors ausgerüstet.
Die Kabine ist ausreichend groß zur Übernachtung für 2 Personen.

Der Motor ist in technisch gutem Zustand und wurde in den letzten 10 Jahren von einem Fachmann gewartet (Sichtkontrolle, Wartungsarbeiten, jährlicher Getriebeölwechsel);
Letzte Inspektion (mit Wechsel Impeller und Zündkerzen) war Saisonbeginn 2014, das Boot war seither max. 10 Tage auf dem Wasser.
Der Motor selbst verfügt über ein Automatisches Motorüberwachungssystem, d.h. der Motor zeigt durch ein lautes Piepen aus der Fernschaltung an, wenn der Motor zu heiß wird oder zu wenig Öl bekommt!

bekannte Mängel:
•	1 Seitenscheibe hat ein Loch (ist aber abgedichtet) – die „Blasen bzw. Lufteinschlüsse“ an den Scheiben resultiert aus einer innen aufgeklebten getönten Folie; fällt auf dem Wasser weniger auf!
•	Bei Heckplane der Kuchenbude ist der Reißverschluss defekt. - die Planen selbst sehen nicht mehr so schön aus, erfüllen aber ihren Zweck.

Kosten soll das ganze 4500€ was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Mollebulle (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht*

Hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden#c
soll jetzt gekauft oder verkauft werden....;+


----------



## TR22 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht*

Hallo,
soetwas ist aus der Ferne und dann noch ohne Bilder sehr schwer zu beurteilen. Grundsätzlich bib ich immer vorsichtig wenn es heißt " selbst alles neu gemacht und alles vom Fachmann".
Kann auch bedeuten, dass das ganze Boot ist komplett verbastelt.
Die Frage ist auch, warum steckt jemand sehr viel Geld und Zeit in ein Boot und verkauft es dann relativ schnell wieder...?
Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig und würde im Zweifel lieber die Finger davon lassen und auf ein etwas neueres sparen.
Ich habe auch schon ein relativ neues Boot gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer war auch stolz auf das was er alles gemacht hat. Und mit der Zeit kommt dann doch zum Vorschein was da rumgepfuscht wurde...


----------



## TR22 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht*

Na er möchte sich eins zulegen und das ist die Beschreibung aus der Anzeige...


----------



## Mollebulle (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht*



TR22 schrieb:


> Na er möchte sich eins zulegen und das ist die Beschreibung aus der Anzeige...



Ähhh, ja.......Du hast recht#t


----------



## Andy007 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht*



Ael schrieb:


> Kosten soll das ganze 4500€ was haltet ihr davon?



Ohne Bilder oder das ganze selber gesehen zu haben??? |kopfkrat
Nun, meine Glaskugel hüllt sich da lieber in Schweigen.....


----------



## zokker (8. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht*

Lass die Finger davon. Ein 2T 70 PS AB ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, der säuft und stinkt doch ohne ende. Evinrude ist auch bekannt für seine Probleme mit dem Powertrimm. Nicht umsonst ist da schon eine Reparaturanleitung bei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht*

Ein zeitgemäßer 70 PS Motor kostet wohl allein so viel Geld. Aber ohne Bilder ist das schwer zu beurteilen.

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/motorboot-angelboot-kajuetboot-5,18m*2'08m-mit-ab-70-ps/338361705-211-1668

Das dürfte es wohl sein ;-) 

Schein auf den ersten Blick nicht verkehrt zu sein.


----------



## Blaupause (10. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht*

Die Shetland-Boote sind grundsätzlich solide gebaut, allerdings gibt es da wohl häufiger Probleme mit nassem Schaum in den Zwischenräumen, gerade bei Wasserliegern. So etwas reparieren willst du nicht. Das Boot ist wahrscheinlich um die 40 Jahre alt, dafür sieht es allerdings gut gepflegt aus.

Ob es ein gutes oder schlechtes Angebot ist, steht und fällt mit den Schrauberfähigkeiten des Ex-Besitzers. Wenn du den technischen Zustand beurteilen kannst (Elektrik: Kabelquerschnitte, Verbindungen, Sicherungen, Kabelverlegung z. B.; Motor, Osmose, nasser Schaum), dann schau es dir mal an. 

Alternativ schau mal nach einer Shetland 535 mit Viertakter-AB. Da wirst du zwischen 5K-7K zahlen müssen, hast dafür aber etwas mehr Platz und halt einen Viertakter.


----------



## Marf22 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Hilfe beim Bootskauf gesucht*

Wenn das ne Shetland oder was in der Art ist, sind die Boote sehr robust uns haben gute Eigenschaften auch bei Welle. Kannst du nicht mehr mit heutigen 4mm Jogurtbechern vergleichen......da ist nicht gleich beim anecken ein Loch drinne.

Schau dir alles in Ruhe an, gerade Elektrik....nu weil es selber gemacht ist, muss es nicht schlecht sein. Kann aber für jemand anders völlig unübersichtlich sein. 

Zum Motor kann ich nichts sagen....aber ob 2 oder 4 Takt ist ja auch ne Frage des Geldbeutel, der Schrauberfähikeiten. Ich hab nen 90er Mariner....natürlich trinkt der ein bissel mehr wie ein 4 Takter, aber bei Halbgas hab ich Reisegesschwindigkeit und dann ist das auch alles im annehmbaren Bereich.

Ich würde hinfahren und alles in aller Ruhe anschauen, auf keinen Fall nur mit Motor in Tonne laufen lassen, abspeisen lassen. Der Motor kann in der Tonne ohne Last wunderbar vor sich hin brubbeln, aber nach 2-3min beim Boot schieben in die Knie gehen....egal ob 2Takt oder 4Takt. Schau ob Wartungsöffnungen vorhanden sind, wo du mal rein schauen kannst. Macht ne Probefahrt von ne halben Stunde und schau ob du dich auf dem Kahn wohl fühlst.

Für 4500 Öckern würde ich das Boot nicht her geben, wenn ich es nicht aus persönlichen oder gesundheitlichen Gründen dringend los werden müßte.


----------

